
Monsanto seed suit and software patents - petrel
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Monsanto-seed-suit-and-software-patents-4303103.php
======
joelgrus
You really shouldn't be allowed to write articles about patents if you don't
even know the different between a patent and a copyright.

------
ShaneOfAllTrade
Hopefully they don't patent an organic limb with software in it. Shit, I might
be in limbo as to using it.

